# [SOLVED] Molex power switching?



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. I've fitted some LED strips to my new case interior however would like the ability to switch them on and off at will. They're powered by a single molex 4-pin from the PSU. Is it possible to buy a switch of some sort? Also a thought did cross my mind- does anyone know of a product that would let me instead use my case's reset button to switch them on and off?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Molex power switching?*

You may use any type of single pole switch. A basic toggle switch will do if you can find a way to hide it. These a bit pricey but I've used similar ones to toggle fans and lights on/off. Choose one which is described as 'Alternate Action'.
Components » Case Mods » Anti-Vandal Switches - Overclockers UK

FYI, you could use one channels of a fan controller to control the brightness of your lighting; some will allow you to turn them full off.

As you have probably found out, your reset switch is a 'momentary'; ie it stays on only for as long as you hold it in. I cannot think of any inexpensive, commercially available products which would let you use it. If you like to tinker with electronics, do a search on 'latching momentary switch circuit'.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Molex power switching?*

A decent electronic store should have what you need. When I used to customize cases I liked lighted rocker switches but any type will work.


----------

